# Dropping blocks



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

dropped my first block yesterday 24 hours a head of time.

Picked up a different block today.

Wondering if we get deactivated for dropping blocks even if they're a day in advance. Or if it only counts against us if the block is missed or under 45 minutes before?

Still on my first week with flex, so far all good.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

JDoey said:


> dropped my first block yesterday 24 hours a head of time.
> 
> Picked up a different block today.
> 
> ...


Nope your good


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Nope your good


If I drop two or three blocks in a month like this 24 hours ahead am I at risk of deactivation?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

JDoey said:


> If I drop two or three blocks in a month like this 24 hours ahead am I at risk of deactivation?


Nope as long as 45 min in advance


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I drop all the time if the weather looks iffy. No issues. Someone else is going to grab the block anyhow.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

The weather is raining today and they released a block 7:30 PM to 10:30 PM should I not take it because it'll be delivering packages after 9 PM?


----------



## Lui (Nov 21, 2016)

JDoey said:


> The weather is raining today and they released a block 7:30 PM to 10:30 PM should I not take it because it'll be delivering packages after 9 PM?


You got a curfew or something? If you can grab it then you good. Just follow the apps direction you're gonna get paid.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Even when scheduled after 9 pm still counts as delivery made after 9 so I never take any past 9. It's ridiculous. Plus the safety factor. I'm not approaching houses after dark. Too many sketchy neighborhoods where I deliver.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> Even when scheduled after 9 pm still counts as delivery made after 9 so I never take any past 9. It's ridiculous. Plus the safety factor. I'm not approaching houses after dark. Too many sketchy neighborhoods where I deliver.


They had another block 8:30-11:30 pm..

They must be hurting for drivers on rainy days. Only my first week but I've never seen it that late before... who the **** wants to deliver near 12 am?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Even when scheduled after 9 pm still counts as delivery made after 9 so I never take any past 9. It's ridiculous.


It may count against you on the stats, but at least for Logistics, there's no negative impact. Never heard of anyone getting deactivated for late stops, and we've had some stories....



Movaldriver said:


> Plus the safety factor. I'm not approaching houses after dark. Too many sketchy neighborhoods where I deliver.


That would be my big concern. I don't think I'd do it without a reflective vest, and even then....


----------



## Rodz (May 6, 2017)

Take a flashlight no big deal, that way you can see numbers on Houses and neighbors can see you coming I iluminate the path directly in front of me. And don't rush to the house walk slower in a non threatening way you don't want to get shoot at. Lol...


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

Lui said:


> You got a curfew or something? If you can grab it then you good. Just follow the apps direction you're gonna get paid.


I would definitely take that. Return any undelivered parcels back to the station by 9 p.m. you are getting paid for a 3-hour block for only an hour and a half of work. And part of that will be driving back to the station.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

In other threads it was said to call support just b4 9pm, or sooner depending on how far from the wh you are, and explain whats going on. Just so you have it on record. At that point ask if you should continue or bring the rest back.


----------

